# So Proud Of Noelle



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

OMG. That’s incredible. I’m so proud of you and Noelle, you’re an amazing team. Good luck for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Team Noelle is on fire! Congratulations! You’ve got all this.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Go on Noelle and Click. We're rooting for you down here in Alabama. Great day and the promise of more to come. Y'all are fantastic!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Wow what a great day! Congratulations and good luck over the next two days!!!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Bravo Noelle, you’re such a good girl ! (And mom’s not too bad either...)

Good luck for the next trial !


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

GO TEAM NOELLE!!!!!! Fantastic is just a word but it is what it is and it is YOU!!!!!! GO GET EM'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

woohoo way to go!!! Congratulations.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Great job! You are going to catch up to us on those triple Qs before you know it.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

QQQ number nine. 92 in Master. 96 in Excellent and 96 in Advanced. 17 championship points. We struggled more today because it was tomb quiet in the building and Noelle was super distracted. But we pulled out QQQ number 9. Can we title tomorrow? We will see.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Good job Noel, keep up the good work!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good luck for today - you are an amazing team so have come so far so quickly and so happily!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Alas, today Noelle was too distracted and couldn't focus on rally. We NQed in both Master and Excellent. One too many entries in a long three day weekend. So, we got leg 8 and 9. Ten will have to wait until we've done some more training. We will get there, just not today.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Great weekend accomplishment!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I know Sunday was a disappointment, but my oh my you and Noelle are on fire. Three days is incredible - you need a mind of steel and the stamina to get through those very long stressful days. Team Click and Noelle, I'm so happy for you. Brava, a job well done.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww sorry it didn't happen for you yesterday. It will come along when you feel refreshed and have given Noelle a chance to reset.


When things like this happen there are things to learn. First you have to look at why Noelle was so off yesterday: too tired; noise during those runs (remember Javelin barked Lily out of a Q for master last month); something different yesterday from Friday and Saturday that put her off......


For example for Lily she gets better as we go, so she actually does really nicely with AM/PM back to back trials. I am therefore including a number of them in our fall phase of our campaign (getting done with triple Qs).


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

A few things went horribly wrong. We had to check out of our hotel at 11. With no where else to go, we went to the show site. We got there at 11:15 and didn't show until 3. Noelle got all excited about showing and then nothing happened. Nothing happened for a very very long time. That kind of put a damper on her spirits. After Open was done, everyone left. There were only about 15 people left in the building and all the crates were gone. So, the room looked different.

We had a new judge. The moment she walked into the room, the emotional temperature shifted from lighthearted to serious business. Everyone got very quiet. I don't think anyone spoke while the rally ring was set up. It was like, sh, the judge is here. Everyone straighten up. If I felt intimidated by it, Noelle definitely did. 

I traveled with the last drops of insulin in an old vial. I think it got too warm in the car. So, when I filled my pump, I filled it with low potency insulin. My blood glucose hit 247 and my Apple Watch alarm was going off during the walkthrough. That definitely threw me off.

Pretty much a tangle of things went wrong. Noelle's focus and attention is still not where it needs to be. I bought a Denise Fenzi book about focus and engagement. It's coming in the mail today. Hopefully, I'll get some "ah ha!" insights and new games to work on. If the book helps, I'll take the class when it's offered.

In October, Noelle and I are going to try for our final TQ at the poodle club show under a judge I've showed to five times before. This judge has a sharp pencil and an even sharper wit. I IP-ed a sign in Rally where the dog goes around you and then sits. I forgot the sit. She said, "Noelle did a really nice tight circle, but didn't sit. That's on you!" And we both just cracked up laughing. A judge who can point out your mistake, and still make you laugh, is a good judge. Hopefully, by practicing some focus and attention skills between now and October, Noelle will able to finish RM and RAE at the same trial where we got our first two Rally Novice legs a year ago. That would be a nice place to finish those titles. 

We'll get where we need to go. We just need to practice.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Excellent analysis of the situation. Some of those issues are hard to avoid, but others you can develop strategies for, and others can be avoided by having a don't show to this judge list. I have one, but it is fairly short. Sadly it includes a married couple who I find unappealing to show to for a variety of reasons, but who others in my area love. They keep getting invited back by the club who first brought them to Long Island and crossing off stay at home shows for me.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

You two did brilliantly, and I'm over the moon for you. I know you remember as a service dog, Noelle works extra extra hours, and to me, that makes this even more stupendous an achievement. Congratulations!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations on 2 great days! I can imagine by the third day, everyone is spent. I love the pic of her with her ribbons.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Streetcar said:


> You two did brilliantly, and I'm over the moon for you. I know you remember as a service dog, Noelle works extra extra hours, and to me, that makes this even more stupendous an achievement. Congratulations!





Streetcar that is a really important point. Noelle is doing double duty when you are in the ring. If your BG was that high during the walk through it must have still been high while you were in the ring. That probably had a lot to do with why she wasn't focused on rally. She was probably wondering why you weren't doing more to control BG.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah, I kinda thought my high BG was throwing everything off. It's hard to concentrate when my wrist alarm was going off, and Noelle was worried. I think if that happens, I'll tell the judge and stewards my blood sugar is too high to continue and ask to be excused. Traveling with insulin in the summer is hard. If it gets too warm it can denature, and I think that's what happened to the insulin I brought. It still worked, but only half as well. 

All in all, it was a good trial. Noelle never got a 99 before. She really was on fire. I'm still so proud of her. Onward!


----------

